# Pre-serialist Webern



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

These three Webern pieces were composed prior to adopting the 12-tone method. So what compositional method was he using then? I'm particularly curious about his choice in vertical harmony: where exactly is he getting these chords from, and how would they theoretically be defined? Even free form atonality like this is rooted in a method, so how would one approach analyzing these scores?

*Four Pieces for Violin and Piano*






*Cello Sonata*






*Three Little Pieces for Cello & Piano*


----------



## Bwv 1080

Pitch class sets, which he also incorporated into his later 12-tone works


----------



## Gargamel

This is an interesting read compared to most of the set theory:
https://trace.tennessee.edu/cgi/vie....com/&httpsredir=1&article=1084&context=gamut


----------

